# Boot Camp et pilotes AMD



## fabricepsb71 (28 Juin 2021)

Bonjour
je possède un iMac 27 de 2020 sous Big Sur 11.4 avec une partition Boot camp sur lequel la dernière version de Windows 10 est installée.
J'y ai aussi installé les dernières versions des pilotes Boot Camp.
Or lorsque je lance le jeu Steam Doom Eternal, celui-ci, au démarrage, me propose de télécharger la dernière version des pilotes de AMD numérotée 20.XX. La version de Boot Camp est restée à 19.50 depuis septembre 2020.
Le jeu fonctionne quand même mais certains d'entre vous ont-ils installé des versions plus récentes des pilotes AMD ?
Mon iMac précédent, le modèle de fin 2012, intégrait une carte Nvidia et, avec, je faisais les mises à jour régulières depuis le site de Nvidia.
Mais maintenant, avec AMD, ça semble plus compliqué 
Merci


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2021)

fabricepsb71 a dit:


> J'y ai aussi installé les dernières versions des pilotes Boot Camp.


Il n'y a pas de dernière version, lorsque Assistant Boot Camp est ouvert, dans la barre de menu en faisant un clic sur Action, tu peux télécharger manuellement les pilotes/drivers que l'on peut copier dans une clé USB. Ces pilotes/drivers sont en correspondance des matériels contenus sur la carte mère d'un Mac.

Dans ton cas de figure, lors de son lancement, Assistant Boot Camp propose de faire une réservation de la taille pour une partition Windows, ce dernier fera un formatage temporaire en MS-DOS (FAT32) avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows. Entretemps Assistant Boot Camp créera un espace temporaire dans lequel il stockera les pilotes/drivers et le contenu du fichier .iso de Windows. Lorsque l'installation de Windows est terminée, Assistant Boot Camp effacera le contenu de cet espace virtuel.

Comme tu es passé par cette séquence, tu as remarqué sous Windows qu'un fichier Setup.exe s'est exécuté automatiquement en proposant l'installation des pilotes/drivers...






...après avoir fait un clic sur Terminer, la seule chose que tu puisses faire sous Windows est de lancer Windows Update qui cherchera et proposera de faire toutes les mises à jour possible, y compris pour les pilotes drivers. Comme tu as une carte AMD, tu auras aussi remarqué que ton écran est passé en 5120x2880 pixels, puis demande un redémarrage pour repasser en 2560x1440 pixels, preuve que le pilote/driver graphique a été mis à jour.

Ayant aussi une carte graphique AMD, peu de temps après la fin de l'installation de Windows, j'ai eu le logiciel officiel de chez AMD qui s'est ouvert...




...je ne l'ai pas téléchargé, c'est Windows Update qui s'en est occupé.


----------



## fabricepsb71 (29 Juin 2021)

Bonjour Locke et merci pour ton retour très intéressant.
Tout d'abord, je n'ai pas le logiciel AMD Catalyst Control Center. J'ai essayé de l'installer mais en vain : refus du logiciel.
Quelle carte AMD as-tu ?
En fait, à la place, j'ai un autre logiciel de AMD qui s'est installé tout seul : c'est AMD Réglage Radeon Pro.
Concernant la mise à jour des pilotes de la carte, Windows Update ne me propose rien si ce n'est une mise à jour facultative de Intel.
J'ai le sentiment que la 5700 XT est un cas à part chez AMD (avec la carte haut de gamme du MacBook Pro 16), par rapport aux autres cartes fournies avec les Mac.
Je m'y attendais mais on est loin des mises à jour mensuelles de Nvidia. Avec AMD, on a l'impression d'être abandonné


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2021)

fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Tout d'abord, je n'ai pas le logiciel AMD Catalyst Control Center. J'ai essayé de l'installer mais en vain : refus du logiciel.


C'est Windows Update qui l'installera en sélectionnant le logiciel pour la bonne carte graphique, moi j'ai ceci...




...et je me répète, ça ne sert à rien de télécharger le dernier pilote qui n'est pas en correspondance de ta carte graphique.


fabricepsb71 a dit:


> En fait, à la place, j'ai un autre logiciel de AMD qui s'est installé tout seul : c'est AMD Réglage Radeon Pro.


Tu as quelle interface ? Et ce logiciel est venu tout seul ou tu l'as installé ?


fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Je m'y attendais mais on est loin des mises à jour mensuelles de Nvidia. Avec AMD, on a l'impression d'être abandonné


Il ne faut pas considérer un Mac comme un PC, sous Windows si mise à jour il y a lieu ce sera Windows Update qui s'en chargera.

Et pour information, j'ai installé Windows 11 21H2 22000.51 qui est la version bêta proposée dans le programme Windows Insider et aucun problème à quel que niveau que ce soit, j'ai la même proposition de logiciel AMD...





...et tout roule.


----------



## fabricepsb71 (29 Juin 2021)

Le soft AMD Radeon Pro s'est installé tout seul, je ne l'ai pas téléchargé.

Je me demande s'il ne remplace pas AMD Catalyst Control Center avec les nouvelles génération de carte :









						AMD Radeon Software - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




"Radeon Settings replaced the old AMD Catalyst Control Center. AMD Catalyst Control Center uses Qt as part of its toolchain."




Une autre capture du logiciel :


----------



## Locke (30 Juin 2021)

fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Le soft AMD Radeon Pro s'est installé tout seul, je ne l'ai pas téléchargé.


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait et c'est Windows Update qui s'en est chargé et il est donc inutile de vouloir installé autre chose.

Je me répète un Mac n'est pas un PC, il n'y a pas autant de latitude pour installer n'importe quel pilote. Officiellement pour ton jeu, voici les configurations requises...




...ta carte n'apparaissant pas, tu ferais bien mieux de poser la question dans les forums de l'éditeur du jeu.


----------



## fabricepsb71 (30 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir

Il n'y a plus qu'à espérer qu'avec Monterey, Apple et AMD feront "l'effort" de mettre les pilotes à jour


----------



## Locke (30 Juin 2021)

fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Il n'y a plus qu'à espérer qu'avec Monterey, Apple et AMD feront "l'effort" de mettre les pilotes à jour


Tu peux espérer, mais ça n'arrivera pas. Sinon, j'ai mentionné ceci...


Locke a dit:


> ta carte n'apparaissant pas, tu ferais bien mieux de poser la question dans les forums de l'éditeur du jeu.


...en posant la question chez l'éditeur tu sauras si ta carte graphique est dans les clous ou pas.


----------



## fabricepsb71 (30 Juin 2021)

En fait Doom Eternal fonctionne très bien, même s’il propose de mettre à jour les pilotes de la carte. 
par contre grosse catastrophe avec Far cry 5 qui lag énormément et qui fait tourner à fond les ventilateurs de l’iMac. 
j’ai demandé à Steam le remboursement du jeu.


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2021)

fabricepsb71 a dit:


> En fait Doom Eternal fonctionne très bien, même s’il propose de mettre à jour les pilotes de la carte.


Cela indique bien que le jeu lui-même détecte que ta carte graphique n'est pas dans les conditions demandées.


fabricepsb71 a dit:


> par contre grosse catastrophe avec Far cry 5 qui lag énormément et qui fait tourner à fond les ventilateurs de l’iMac.


Encore une fois ce doit-être ta carte graphique qui pose problème...




...car avoir une carte graphique plus puissante ne veut pas dire que tout fonctionnera, loin s'en faut.


----------



## fabricepsb71 (12 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour Locke
juste pour te dire que j'ai résolu les problèmes de Lag avec le jeu FarCry : en fait il s'agissait de la souris.
Le jeu tournait normalement tant que je ne bougeais pas la souris 
Le problème a été résolu en mettant les pilotes de la souris (Logitech) à jour, tout simplement 
Voilà


----------



## Locke (12 Juillet 2021)

fabricepsb71 a dit:


> juste pour te dire que j'ai résolu les problèmes de Lag avec le jeu FarCry : en fait il s'agissait de la souris.
> Le jeu tournait normalement tant que je ne bougeais pas la souris
> Le problème a été résolu en mettant les pilotes de la souris (Logitech) à jour, tout simplement


Tu as quoi comme modèle chez Logitech ? Pourtant Logi Options propose de faire une mise à jour s'il y en a une. Mais bon, il fallait vraiment le savoir.


----------



## fabricepsb71 (12 Juillet 2021)

Juste un petit détail en fait : je n'avais pas installé de pilote logitech. Ma souris Logitech G400 fonctionnait avec un pilote Windows générique. Et c'est en installant Logitech Gaming Software que j'ai résolu mon problème.
J'ai trouvé l'astuce sur le forum Ubi Soft


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2021)

fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Juste un petit détail en fait : je n'avais pas installé de pilote logitech. Ma souris Logitech G400 fonctionnait avec un pilote Windows générique. Et c'est en installant Logitech Gaming Software que j'ai résolu mon problème.


C'est un détail qu'il faut connaître, mais par défaut sous Windows il est de bon ton de vérifier que tous les pilotes sont à jour et sans dysfonctionnement en allant dans le Gestionnaire des périphériques.


----------



## fabricepsb71 (14 Août 2021)

Aujourd'hui, je suis écoeuré 
Suite à la sortie des nouvelles cartes graphiques du Mac Pro, Apple a mis à jour les pilotes graphiques de Boot Camp pour cette machine.
La mise à jour est dispo depuis le 12 août.
Et naturellement, rien de disponible pour les autres Mac 
J'espère que ceci reste du provisoire, mais si ce n'était pas le cas on assisterait encore à un sale coup de p... de la part d'un Apple reine du mépris pour ses clients


----------



## Locke (14 Août 2021)

fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Suite à la sortie des nouvelles cartes graphiques du Mac Pro, Apple a mis à jour les pilotes graphiques de Boot Camp pour cette machine.


Oui et c'est normal, mais Apple ne mettra pas à jour les anciens pilotes qui sont prévus pour ta carre mère et carte graphique.


fabricepsb71 a dit:


> La mise à jour est dispo depuis le 12 août.


Où, chez AMD depuis Windows, mais pas depuis un Mac et c'est encore une fois normal. Si matériellement parlant ton Mac ne supporte pas les nouveaux pilotes, l'installation ne se fera pas, même depuis Windows et l'utilitaire AMD !


fabricepsb71 a dit:


> J'espère que ceci reste du provisoire, mais si ce n'était pas le cas on assisterait encore à un sale coup de p... de la part d'un Apple reine du mépris pour ses clients


Mesure tes propos, car Apple propose d'utiliser une version de Windows en fonction d'un modèle de Mac avec une version spécifique d'Assistant Boot Camp. Relis ma dernière phrase, Apple ne fera jamais le travail de Microsoft à temps plein. Juste comme ça, est-ce que Microsoft propose un équivalent d'Assistant Boot Camp ? Bien sûr que non.


----------



## fabricepsb71 (14 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Oui et c'est normal, mais Apple ne mettra pas à jour les anciens pilotes qui sont prévus pour ta carre mère et carte graphique.


En fait, qu'est-ce que tu en sais ?

Les pilotes graphiques de AMD ont été mis à jour plusieurs fois pour les mêmes machines
exemple des Mac Pro qui ont eu ma version 19.40 puis la dernière dispo depuis deux jours, la 20.45.
Cette mise à jour, dispo sur le site de AMD, concerne aussi les premières cartes du Mac Pro et pas seulement les nouvelles.

A te lire c'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas de suivi des mises à jours de la part d'Apple pour Boot Camp, pourtant officiel.
Pourquoi alors macOS est mis à jour régulièrement ?

Enfin quel rapport avec Microsoft ? c'est un problème entre AMD et Apple.

J'avoue ne pas comprendre ton opinion sur le sujet des mises à jour, la mise à jour étant l'essence même de l'informatique.
Franchement je comprends pourquoi beaucoup regrette Nvidia sur les Mac (moi le premier). 
Au moins, on n'était pas dépendant de la mauvaise volonté d'Apple.
Steve Jobs reprochait à Adobe sa paraisse à propos de Flash. ça me fait bien marrer


----------



## Locke (14 Août 2021)

fabricepsb71 a dit:


> je possède un iMac 27 de 2020 sous Big Sur 11.4


Entendons-nous bien, à la base tu parles d'un iMac et maintenant par 2 fois...


fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Suite à la sortie des nouvelles cartes graphiques du *Mac Pro,* Apple a mis à jour les pilotes graphiques de Boot Camp pour cette machine.





fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Les pilotes graphiques de AMD ont été mis à jour plusieurs fois pour les mêmes machines
> exemple des *Mac Pro *qui ont eu ma version 19.40


...or avec un iMac même s'il y a une carte graphique dédiée, le cas d'un Mac Pro est différent puisqu'on peut changer la carte graphique plus facilement.


fabricepsb71 a dit:


> En fait, qu'est-ce que tu en sais ?


Ce que j'en sais ? Ceci...




...donc depuis 2015 en ayant installé *une pelletée de fois en interne ou en externe* une version de Windows avec Assistant Boot Camp, déjà et d'une Apple ne propose, via App Store, aucune mise à jour pour la carte graphique interne, de deux sous Windows les pilotes graphiques ne changent pas en utilisant Assistant Boot Camp. Comme mentionné, sous Windows, via Windows Update si des pilotes sont disponibles ils seront proposés, or c'est l'utilitaire AMD sous Windows qui se déclenche et proposera ou pas de nouveaux pilotes graphiques.


fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Enfin quel rapport avec Microsoft ? c'est un problème entre AMD et Apple.


Négatif, Apple propose via Assistant Boot Camp des pilotes/drivers compatibles avec un gamme de Mac et de versions de macOS. Si le dernier pilote de chez AMD sort demain, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il sera compatible un Mac XYZ. Tu râles contre Apple, mais elle bien la seule à proposer via Assistant Boot Camp la possibilité d'installer une version de Windows. Donc que propose Microsoft, rien !


fabricepsb71 a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas comprendre ton opinion sur le sujet des mises à jour, la mise à jour étant l'essence même de l'informatique.
> Franchement je comprends pourquoi beaucoup regrette Nvidia sur les Mac (moi le premier).
> Au moins, on n'était pas dépendant de la mauvaise volonté d'Apple.


Faux problème, j'ai eu un iMac avec une carte graphique dédiée Nvidia et là aussi et uniquement que sous Windows, c'était l'utilitaire de Nvidia qui se lançait et proposait ou pas de nouveaux pilotes !

En résumant et par expérience, sous Windows que ce soit avec une carte graphique AMD ou Nvidia, si leur utilitaire se lance, dans 99 % des cas, il ne propose pas de nouveaux pilotes, mais une interface de réglages. La seule fois ou j'ai du faire une installation manuelle d'un pilote graphique, c'est après l'avortement d'une installation de Windows dans un MBP de 2010 et j'en parle dans le lien que je cite plus haut.

Tu fais ce que tu veux, si tu décides de faire une installation manuelle, c'est avant tout à tes risques et périls, car si plantage il y a dans la partition Windows, comme il est impossible de reprendre la main, la partition est généralement perdue.


----------



## fabricepsb71 (14 Août 2021)

quel rapport entre la possibilité de changer de carte sur un Mac Pro et le nombre successif de mise à jour de pilotes graphiques ?

Je sais parfaitement que les mises à jour se font directement sous Windows et pas depuis MacOS.

Ce n'est pas moi qui parle de Microsoft mais toi, pour dire qu'il n'a rien à voir dans ces histoires de mise à jour.

Je n'ai jamais parlé d'installation manuelle et tu parles d'installation manuelle. En quoi ça fait avancer la discussion ? 

J'ai eu un iMac late 2012 avec la carte Nvidia 680Mx. Pendant 7 ans de 2013 à 2019, j'ai été me rendre sur le site de Nvidia pour télécharger le pilote à jour pour ma carte. Ceci était possible du fait que cette carte Nvidia n'était pas un modèle exotique mais standard, existant sur des configurations de PC portable.
La AMD 5700XT de l'iMac 2020 est un modèle spécifique rendant impossible d'utiliser des pilotes AMD d'autres cartes ayant une dénomination proche (comme la Radeon RX 5700)


----------

